# Tripletail!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Today wasn't one of those crazy fast and furious days but we worked out some amazing fish! Biggest triple tail was 19.6. Finished up with a box of reds. Persistence paid off big time! "We can't control the fish, but we control our effort". If you've fished with me before you've probably heard me say that. It's part of our recipe for success.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice Captain Brandon!


----------

